# Nomad in the Cambridge Area



## ScienceBoy (Feb 17, 2015)

Anyone up for a game over the next few months?

I am free both Saturdays and Sundays most weekends, just looking for company and golf! (fed up of playing on my own).

Feel free to PM me or drop a message here.


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 17, 2015)

i often play (very) early on a saturday, you are welcome to come over for a knock. I am about 45 mins from cambs


----------



## philly169 (Feb 17, 2015)

I'd be up for this. Anywhere in mind? Could do Brampton Park, or somewhere else local. Are you still in and around Cambs? Was it Cherry Hinton side?


----------



## MrBrightside (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm north of Cambridge, but still trying to break 100 so won't be much company at the minute - give it a couple of months lol.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 19, 2015)

Yeah still south cambs, should be up for a game from mid march. Pick a saturday or sunday and name a time, I might just be there!

Drop me a PM if anyone is free, I will be happy to play with anyone as my game is not up to much at the moment either.


----------



## MrBrightside (Feb 20, 2015)

Off topic, but do you guys know of anywhere in Cambs that has a driving range or practice area you can hit off of grass?

as a new player I'm struggling to transfer my game from range to course and think it might help, a lot to get some practice off the real stuff in.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 20, 2015)

MrBrightside said:



			Off topic, but do you guys know of anywhere in Cambs that has a driving range or practice area you can hit off of grass?

as a new player I'm struggling to transfer my game from range to course and think it might help, a lot to get some practice off the real stuff in.
		
Click to expand...

I would be up to help with that, have you read my three goals method post for breaking 100?


----------



## MrBrightside (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks for the hedads up, but your thread is more course management - I'm looking to take the fundamentals to the course and I think practicing off grass could help.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 23, 2015)

MrBrightside said:



			Off topic, but do you guys know of anywhere in Cambs that has a driving range or practice area you can hit off of grass?

as a new player I'm struggling to transfer my game from range to course and think it might help, a lot to get some practice off the real stuff in.
		
Click to expand...

Gog Magog is a grass practice area. Split into 2 areas - 1 where you buy a basket and they collect them and the other where you can hit your own balls and you collect them. It's a really good facility. I'm assuming open to all and not just members though...


----------



## philly169 (Feb 24, 2015)

also, direct golf at hemmingford have a grass section. Think you need to sign up for a range card (Â£10 a year, discount balls) but its pretty good.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm free the next three weekends for 18 anywhere within an hour of south cambridge. Price isn't much of an issue as it's a rare treat but under 60 would be nice! 

I will play with anyone of any ability, I am just glad for the company.


----------



## Break90 (Feb 24, 2015)

AmandaJR said:



			Gog Magog is a grass practice area. Split into 2 areas - 1 where you buy a basket and they collect them and the other where you can hit your own balls and you collect them. It's a really good facility. I'm assuming open to all and not just members though...
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately the practice area at Gog Magog is only open to visitors if playing the courses, can't just turn up and use it.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 24, 2015)

Break90 said:



			Unfortunately the practice area at Gog Magog is only open to visitors if playing the courses, can't just turn up and use it.
		
Click to expand...

Ahhh - I did wonder. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Break90 (Feb 24, 2015)

AmandaJR said:



			Ahhh - I did wonder. Thanks for clarifying.
		
Click to expand...

No worries, I'm not sure why its not open to the public TBH


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 25, 2015)

MrBrightside said:



			Thanks for the hedads up, but your thread is more course management - I'm looking to take the fundamentals to the course and I think practicing off grass could help.
		
Click to expand...

You would be surprised how much it would help. 

If you fancy a round I promise not to mention three goals!


----------



## MrBrightside (Feb 25, 2015)

ScienceBoy said:



			You would be surprised how much it would help. 

If you fancy a round I promise not to mention three goals!
		
Click to expand...

lol, give a couple of weeks and we'll get something arranged then, are you available mid-week?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 25, 2015)

MrBrightside said:



			are you available mid-week?
		
Click to expand...

Sadly not until the summer, and then only for courses close to the science park for an evening game.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 3, 2015)

Anyone for this or next weekend?


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Mar 15, 2015)

Hey, sorry only just noticed this thread, but yeah I'd be well up for a game any time, let me know when and where you fancy, i'm pretty flexible


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 15, 2015)

DangerousDave86 said:



			Hey, sorry only just noticed this thread, but yeah I'd be well up for a game any time, let me know when and where you fancy, i'm pretty flexible 

Click to expand...

Cool, 28/29th of March or 4th and 5th April are currently free, after that I get pretty busy until May.


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Mar 15, 2015)

ScienceBoy said:



			Cool, 28/29th of March or 4th and 5th April are currently free, after that I get pretty busy until May.
		
Click to expand...

Can do either, any suggestions on venue?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 16, 2015)

DangerousDave86 said:



			Can do either, any suggestions on venue?
		
Click to expand...

Anywhere between Camb an P'boro is fine for me, I don't know the courses round here well enough to suggest one.


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Mar 16, 2015)

ScienceBoy said:



			Anywhere between Camb an P'boro is fine for me, I don't know the courses round here well enough to suggest one.
		
Click to expand...

I'm easy, I've been advised to try Peterborough Milton, Brampton is ok, Ely City looks nice?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 16, 2015)

DangerousDave86 said:



			I'm easy, I've been advised to try Peterborough Milton, Brampton is ok, Ely City looks nice?
		
Click to expand...

Im playing Ely with my boss so thats probably the one to miss for me.

Brampton is Philly169's home track, nice place IIRC. I would be happy to try P'boro Milton too.


----------



## fundy (Mar 16, 2015)

Peterborough Milton is lovely, cracking members club. Def worth playing if its an option. Brampton also a decent track (once it has survived winter!)


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Mar 16, 2015)

Two courses for two dates, see if anyone else is interested if you fancy it?


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Mar 20, 2015)

Anyone about this weekend?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm now booked up until the weekends starting the 16th and 23rd of May! 

Next slots beyond those two is any weekend in July. Might even be able to do a weekday that month instead!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 31, 2015)

ScienceBoy said:



			I'm now booked up until the weekends starting the 16th and 23rd of May! 

Next slots beyond those two is any weekend in July. Might even be able to do a weekday that month instead!
		
Click to expand...

Still no takers? Brightside?


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm free whenever....


----------



## luke123 (Mar 31, 2015)

First post, been a reader for awhile... 

I'm always trying to find people to play with and free every Sunday.
Would love to tag along!

Luke


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Mar 31, 2015)

Where abouts you play fella?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 1, 2015)

luke123 said:



			First post, been a reader for awhile... 

I'm always trying to find people to play with and free every Sunday.
Would love to tag along!

Luke
		
Click to expand...




DangerousDave86 said:



			I'm free whenever....
		
Click to expand...

Can we agree on the Sunday 17th or 24th of May? I know it's a little far off, the only other option for me is the 26th of this month if anyone can commit.


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Apr 1, 2015)

Yeah i'm good with any of those.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 1, 2015)

DangerousDave86 said:



			Yeah i'm good with any of those.
		
Click to expand...

Venue? We need a host with member guest rates


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 1, 2015)

I'd have hosted but got comps both those days (away mixed match and mixed foursomes champs). Philly is a member so might be up for the 17th (Brampton Park)...as the 24th will be busy with the 36 hole comp.


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Apr 1, 2015)

ScienceBoy said:



			Venue? We need a host with member guest rates 

Click to expand...

If you want to do Brampton after 1.30 is Â£25, after 4pm is Â£15...


----------



## luke123 (Apr 1, 2015)

DangerousDave86 said:



			Where abouts you play fella?
		
Click to expand...

Been playing mostly at Wyboston lakes as they have winter rates for non members of Â£20 for 18 as its a really nice course.
Sometimes play Bar hill Menzies but found it doesn't do well in the wet drainage wise. 

I really want to try out Girton as I live there. 

I'm free both dates in may and at the end of April, I aim to play every Sunday as this is really my only day off.


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Apr 1, 2015)

I'll be up for a game on Sunday at St Neots if you fancy 18? Think it's Â£20 there after 1pm or something like that?


----------



## luke123 (Apr 1, 2015)

Its Â£20 all day Sunday, need to book a Tee if its early morning.


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Apr 1, 2015)

Sorry, was getting confused with Brampton. Any time is good for me. Later will probably be quieter.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 3, 2015)

DangerousDave86 said:



			Sorry, was getting confused with Brampton. Any time is good for me. Later will probably be quieter.
		
Click to expand...

Easily done right?

Ive just lost the 16th of May to a board games evening so Sunday the 17th is now probably going to be a hangover day!

I'm down to Sunday the 23rd of May or Sunday the 26th of April!

I can do dates starting June but really I want another game this or one next month first!

Please give me a shout if you (or anyone) sees potential for a game within an hours drive.


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm gonna try and get out today, Sunday and Monday if possible...


----------



## Crow (Apr 3, 2015)

Get a grip lads! 

Over 6 weeks and 43 posts and you've still not managed to sort out a game between yourselves. utt:


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 3, 2015)

Crow said:



			Get a grip lads! 

Over 6 weeks and 43 posts and you've still not managed to sort out a game between yourselves. utt:
		
Click to expand...

I guess few people want to play a round with me, I know there are many Cambridgeshire golfers on here but non have found dates agreeable with mine right?.

I am nomadic this year, I have a very busy summer and only a few weekends free. I post the dates on here and hopefully someone invites me to their place for a game!

Or is there another reason I am not getting many offers? (just one for tomorrow in Rutland arranged so far)


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Apr 3, 2015)

Anyway....


----------



## luke123 (Apr 3, 2015)

I will be heading to Wyboston Lakes Sunday morning, Anyone is welcome to join me if they don't mind a round with a beginner? 

Don't mind if its another course.


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Apr 3, 2015)

I was gonna go over to St Neots if you fancy it, I've just joined so you'll get members guest rate.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 3, 2015)

DangerousDave86 said:



			I was gonna go over to St Neots if you fancy it, I've just joined so you'll get members guest rate.
		
Click to expand...

About time you joined a club, now I would like to be on the handicap meeting for this one


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Apr 4, 2015)

Go boil your head :thup::rofl:


----------



## luke123 (Apr 4, 2015)

DangerousDave86 said:



			I was gonna go over to St Neots if you fancy it, I've just joined so you'll get members guest rate.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me, what's time was you thinking.


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Apr 4, 2015)

I really don't mind but will be busy in the morning, up to you Sir.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 4, 2015)

10:30ish??


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks for the round today Franco! Great host and a great course.

Rutland County really have the right idea opening up the course and chopping back the jungle. You can get down to just hitting it, finding it and hitting it again!

Congrats on the win,you played very well. I was just happy to take it down the 18th!


----------



## Franco (Apr 4, 2015)

It was good to have a game with another Forum member.  Close games are always the most enjoyable for both players.  I am looking forward to our next game.


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Apr 4, 2015)

luke123 said:



			10:30ish??
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that should be ok, might be slow though! Meet you there about 10?


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 4, 2015)

Two more free weekends, of which I can play on day on each at most. Looking for a game up to an hour from Cambridge. 

16th or 17th of May
23rd or 24th of May

Any takers?


----------



## Franco (May 4, 2015)

I am able to play 16th, 17th and 24th.  Let me know if you fancy another visit to Rutland.


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 7, 2015)

Franco said:



			I am able to play 16th, 17th and 24th.  Let me know if you fancy another visit to Rutland.
		
Click to expand...

Tempting, would it just be us two again or would anyone else join from the forum?


----------



## adiemel (May 7, 2015)

I am free on the 24th, I am a high handicap player still learning but wouldn't mind joining you. I i could scrounge a lift I am in Huntingdon. happy to share petrol costs.


----------



## Franco (May 7, 2015)

Well that's three; anyone else wish to join us?  Adiemel, I too am a high handicap player, so don't give it another thought.


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 9, 2015)

adiemel said:



			I am free on the 24th, I am a high handicap player still learning but wouldn't mind joining you. I i could scrounge a lift I am in Huntingdon. happy to share petrol costs.
		
Click to expand...

Not an issue, its very much on the way for me 



Franco said:



			Well that's three; anyone else wish to join us?  Adiemel, I too am a high handicap player, so don't give it another thought.
		
Click to expand...

Pencil it in! I am very much up for it. Thanks Franco! I will give Adi a lift to.

GB72 is just up the road IIRC, he might be interested in making it 4, totally up to you Franco as you are our gracious host!


----------



## Franco (May 9, 2015)

Sorry guys,  Something has come up and I am not free on the 24th.  Can do the 17, 23 and 31.


----------



## adiemel (May 9, 2015)

I am free on 23rd. if that's ok


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 9, 2015)

adiemel said:



			I am free on 23rd. if that's ok
		
Click to expand...




Franco said:



			Sorry guys,  Something has come up and I am not free on the 24th.  Can do the 17, 23 and 31.
		
Click to expand...

Yup 23rd is fine for me too


----------



## Franco (May 9, 2015)

I have booked a tee for 10.52 as it is the only mid-morning available.  Otherwise, it is after 12.00.  I can make it later if you wish.


----------



## adiemel (May 9, 2015)

I am happy when ever.


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 9, 2015)

adiemel said:



			I am happy when ever.
		
Click to expand...

Same here, might be a bit of an early start but not an issue for me.


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 9, 2015)

adiemel said:



			I am happy when ever.
		
Click to expand...

I'm fine with that too, no issues with the early start.

I guess with a meet an hour before,


----------



## adiemel (May 9, 2015)

I am happy when ever. Looking forward to meeting you both. also to playing a new course. Will message Scienceboy over the next couple of weeks with my postcode etc. I work a rolling 4 on 4 off shift pattern. my next free weekends are 18th 19th july and 25th 26th july. If you guys free any of those dates would you like a round at my course. I play out at Lakeside Lodge Pidley Huntingdon.


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 9, 2015)

adiemel said:



			18th 19th july and 25th 26th july. If you guys free any of those dates would you like a round at my course.
		
Click to expand...

Currently open for me and I doubt I will fill it with anything. The earlier dates are preferred but I can make all.


----------



## adiemel (May 9, 2015)

ok I will wait to see what Franco says if he is free and wants to join us or anybody else fancies to join us.


----------



## Franco (May 9, 2015)

I am free on the 19th and the 25th.  A tee around 11 or 12 would be good.


----------



## adiemel (May 9, 2015)

ok I can't book anything till june I thin. but lets pencil in the 19th as a date and I will comfirm tee time near the date.


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 13, 2015)

Really looking forward to both of these! Just need to remember to play to my game plan as last time I just bashed away with no idea!


----------



## jele09 (May 13, 2015)

Hey Guys, Im new to the forum (and the sport) based just west of Cambridge. 
If anyone is about im happy to have a wander round a lovely golf course while aimlessly throwing my balls into any hazard i can find. :fore:
Cheers.


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 13, 2015)

jele09 said:



			Hey Guys, Im new to the forum (and the sport) based just west of Cambridge. 
If anyone is about im happy to have a wander round a lovely golf course while aimlessly throwing my balls into any hazard i can find. :fore:
Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

I live on the west edge so good for me! Im free most weekends and some weekday evenings. I've put up my free dates in this thread. Throw some dates my ways and a location then we can sort tee times.


----------



## adiemel (May 13, 2015)

jele09 said:



			Hey Guys, Im new to the forum (and the sport) based just west of Cambridge. 
If anyone is about im happy to have a wander round a lovely golf course while aimlessly throwing my balls into any hazard i can find. :fore:
Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

We going round my course at pidley on the 19th July. That science boy Franco and myself. Your welcome to join us for that if you want.


----------



## jele09 (May 14, 2015)

Yeh that would be good if you guys dont mind me tagging along, cheers.


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 23, 2015)

adiemel said:



			I am free on the 24th, I am a high handicap player still learning but wouldn't mind joining you. I i could scrounge a lift I am in Huntingdon.
		
Click to expand...

Cracking day out today, thanks franko and adiemel! 

Really enjoyed a really good weather day, oh and the fun golf too!


----------



## adiemel (May 24, 2015)

cracking day yesterday. big thanks to Franco and Scienceboy for putting up with my golf yesterday. was my first round of 18 holes in about 7 months. Was a great day weather was good and a really pleasant round of golf.


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 24, 2015)

adiemel said:



			I am free on the 24th, I am a high handicap player still learning but wouldn't mind joining you. I i could scrounge a lift I am in Huntingdon. happy to share petrol costs.
		
Click to expand...




adiemel said:



			cracking day yesterday. big thanks to Franco and Scienceboy for putting up with my golf yesterday. was my first round of 18 holes in about 7 months. Was a great day weather was good and a really pleasant round of golf.
		
Click to expand...

It really was, Rutland County is a fun course with no silly holes but many challenges along the way.

I certainly will be going back again as soon as my wife lets me!


----------



## adiemel (May 24, 2015)

looking forward to hosting both at my course pidley in July.


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 24, 2015)

Just checked my calendar for June. I  have Sunday the 14th and Saturday the 20th free. I can do one of them, anyone free for a game within an hour of Cambridge. Will travel as far north as Stamford if that's relevant.


----------



## Franco (May 24, 2015)

It was a pleasure to have a round of golf with the two of you.  The company was excellent and I am looking forward to Pidley.


----------



## adiemel (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi Scienceboy and Franco, I have unfortunately got to cancel the 19th, been told today I have to work. we have a big vip visit on the monday as we opening our new intake area so i have to go in on the sunday to make sure everything is working right and train my guys on some new procedures I can make the sat or sun 25th or 26th if you guys are free. sorry to have to change plans I am gutted.


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Jul 5, 2015)

Feel free to come round St Neots again. Course is in great nick.


----------



## Franco (Jul 6, 2015)

adiemel said:



			Hi Scienceboy and Franco, I have unfortunately got to cancel the 19th, been told today I have to work. we have a big vip visit on the monday as we opening our new intake area so i have to go in on the sunday to make sure everything is working right and train my guys on some new procedures I can make the sat or sun 25th or 26th if you guys are free. sorry to have to change plans I am gutted.
		
Click to expand...


Sorry to hear that work has got in the way of golf.  I can make the Saturday, 25th, let's see what ScienceBoy says.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 12, 2015)

Franco said:



			Sorry to hear that work has got in the way of golf.  I can make the Saturday, 25th, let's see what ScienceBoy says.
		
Click to expand...

Hi, just seen this, it is currently free, I am up for it unless the wife says no, which is unlikely.

Put me down but I will let you know after next weekend. We should be finished with baby prep by then and its a better time for us to work out how we want to spend the end of our last month!

In other words I see no reason why I can't do it until I know what things look like at the end of next weekend!

Can we sort something out for the 19th at another course? I have the whole of the 19th planned to be free so I should use it! I might be able to come back up to Rutland, but only if we can rustle up a 3 or 4 ball again. I will dump the wife with the inlaws just in case she pops... Of course I would prefer a round closer to Cambrige, maybe Pidley is a good middle meeting point. Would be sad without the host however...


----------



## Franco (Jul 13, 2015)

Looks like we are good for the 25th at Pidley.  I am still free on the 19th, preferably at Rutland if ScienceBoy and I can find one or two players to join us.  If not, I don't mind driving a little way south.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 14, 2015)

Franco said:



			Looks like we are good for the 25th at Pidley.  I am still free on the 19th, preferably at Rutland if ScienceBoy and I can find one or two players to join us.  If not, I don't mind driving a little way south.
		
Click to expand...

The wife got wind of the 19th being free and now has booked me up to do baby stuff!

25th is good however, lets go for the 25th at Pidley! I can't wait!


----------



## luke123 (Jul 18, 2015)

If anyone is ever available Mondays, I have just started playing at Girton as 18 holes is Â£12 for non members


----------



## adiemel (Jul 18, 2015)

ok. What time do you guys want to play.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 18, 2015)

adiemel said:



			ok. What time do you guys want to play.
		
Click to expand...

I have the whole day on the 25th free. mid/late morning is best with early afternoon second.

I don't mind being out in the heat.

I will take any time really.


----------



## Franco (Jul 18, 2015)

Mid/late morning is best for me.


----------



## adiemel (Jul 21, 2015)

hi 
scienceboy and franco. we are booked in for saturday 25th july we tee off at 9.56 the only time I could get. Look forward to seeing you both again. Scienceboy could I get you to pick me up again please.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 25, 2015)

Great day out today. Thanks for giving me a great battle to watch, you almost had him Franco!

Pity about the number and severity of divots on the 17th at driver distance, some were like small mining excavations...

A day out worth waiting for!


----------



## adiemel (Jul 25, 2015)

it was a brilliant day, I thoroughly enjoyed it. Was a pleasure to host you both at pidley. The number and severity of the divots on the 17th wouldn't have mattered if a certain person had not decided to a greedy boy off the tee. Mine and Franco's rounds could have been so much better, other than we devastated by the way you played the ball out off the said divot. But yes was a day well worth waiting for .


----------



## Franco (Jul 25, 2015)

It was a super way to spend a day in excellent company, with just the occasional distraction of hitting a golf ball!!  I am looking forward to our next game.  Thank you adiemel for having ScienceBoy and me at your home course.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 26, 2015)

Next one hopefully in October as I am sort of busy for the next few months


----------

